# New: Mühle Teutonia II Chronograph – „Edition Sachsen“ 2021



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

With the exclusive "Edition Sachsen", Mühle Glashütte presents the timeless classic Teutonia II Chronograph in a subtle "bastion green". 
Visual highlights are the noble crocodile leather strap with green contrast stitching and the „bastion green" hands.

Why is the green called „bastion green" ? Well, let's have a look at the Bastei (= bastion).










If desired, the rotor, which is visible through the display back, can be personalized with an engraving of the initials of the future owner.

The chronograph movement, as we are already used to, features the woodpecker neck fine regulation, the typical Glashütte three-quarter plate and the Mühle rotor.










While the middle part of the case is ground, the pushers and the upper sides of the lugs are finely polished. Both make it a sporty, elegant appearance. The Teutonia II Chronograph features applied indices (applied by hand).

The silver-colored dial is elaborately engine-turned, which means it has a fine relief-like drawing that is embossed with a stamp.

Limited edition of only 100 pieces.

Retail: €3290


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Like the case design and the cool lugs. Reminds me a bit of an ALS. 

Very nice.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

There is a lot to like about this watch. I have an older three-hand version. The vertical brushing on the case always gets my attention.


----------



## cratercraver (Jan 10, 2014)

The Teutonia is a beautiful design... I had a hard time resisting buying a new one a couple years ago. I regret not making the purchase.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> There is a lot to like about this watch. I have an older three-hand version. The vertical brushing on the case always gets my attention.
> 
> View attachment 15934949


oh hello  Yes, I agree the vertical brushing is very nicely done.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I am genuinely surprised Muhle is not more widely discussed. They have made some beautiful models the last few years


----------



## PaddyChicago (Mar 8, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I am genuinely surprised Muhle is not more widely discussed. They have made some beautiful models the last few years


I couldn't agree more. I was just browsing the Teutonia IV collection on their website and reading the details of the small seconds black dial gents watch had me ready to say, "Shut up and take my money!"

It looks like a Lange Saxonia, except that I would actually feel comfortable wearing it instead of sticking it away in a safe as an investment.


----------

